# Remote coding



## wgriffie (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking for Remote outpatient coding job. Prefer part-time but will consider full-time


----------



## melissadrey (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Luck. They usually want you to have 3+ yrs of recent experience coding.


----------

